# Scorch's Story Hour AKA The Endhome Six (updated 6/18/04)



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Story hour: The Endhome 6

Hear ye the tale of the Endhome Six. As it is written in the great book of heroes, the Six were drawn together by their individual need to reach the city of Endhome. 

*Aislin the Wrathborn:* A young woman who has turned her anger into a skilled weapon.

*Ravenspur:* A gnomish Sorcerer Master of misdirection and causer of confusion. Just as his friends they’ll tell you.

*Keldin of Descott valley:* A Halfling ranger Keldin has red curly hair and is trying unsuccessfully to grow a beard, but he hasn't given up yet. He goes back and forth between being intimidated by tall people and a desire to prove that he can go toe to toe with them.

*Adson the monk:* Little is known about the human other than he is his own weapon and a skilled archer. Adson always wears a blindfold across his eyes. Whether he is blind or just posing as such no one has been able to determine. 

*Absinthe the Elven “Adventurer”:* She was a cat burglar until a change of heart led her to a nobler path.

*Miccah Stonebrother:* Dwarven cleric of Heironeous. He left his family and the calling to be a cleric of Moradin for a much different calling. 

The Widow Johanna Frisk brought these unremarkable individuals together. Her husband had passed away some few years ago and left the caravan business to her. She and her Road manager a Dwarven gentleman named Horace were traveling to Endhome and decided they needed more protection, for they had decided to take a little traveled and dangerous route through the Duskmoon hills to the city in order to reach it before her competitors. 
Our story opens on the caravan starting their run into Fool’s pass…


“Well it seems that we weren’t needed anyway.” Miccah said to Horace. “We should be there in three days time and we’ve seen not but a few bandits and your normal guards could easily have dealt with them.” Miccah sat next to the road manager and spoke in his native tongue. The young cleric had been apprehensive about taking a position with this caravan thinking in his novice’s mind that being paid for protecting others was some how against his vows to his deity. But now was very much happy he did. It seems that Horace was a distant cousin to the Stone brother clan and they spent much time together talking about their families.

“Now Miccah boy you just wait.” Horace said in his gruff deep bass voice. “We ain’t even got to the tricky part of the trail yet. ‘Though I gotta admit looking at the back end of that human woman’s a nice way to spend the time.” 
Miccah stared at Horace for a moment and whispered, “If Aislin heard you talk like that Widow Frisk would be needing a new road captain.” Though Miccah had to admit she was a fine example of her kind.  

Just as the caravan was beginning to become a real bore to him, Keldin’s sharp Halfling eyes noticed movement in the rocky cliffs along the fool’s pass. At the same time Absinthe noticed there was movement as well. She and Keldin motioned to Horace just as Miccah saw the gray humanoids stalking the wagons. “Grimlocks!” Miccah said in Dwarven.

Horace signaled the wagons to stop and the Widow Fisk came up to the lead wagon asking what had made them stop. Horace informed her while Absinthe made her way stealthily into the brush along the ridge. Miccah and Aislin saw this and Miccah decided he would get down from the wagon and pretend to be searching ahead of the wagons hoping to be enough of a distraction that the Grimlocks would be taken by surprise by the Elf. Aislin and Ravenspur joined Miccah while Adson and Keldin held back keeping themselves between the widow and any possible harm to her.

The Gnome sorcerer caught up to the rest huffing and puffing from the sprint. Why the little humanoid had decided to wear padded armor was beyond anyone’s comprehension but his-own but then no one ever understood what Ravenspur did. “What’s happening? What’s the hold up? I was just lighting some of my trail smoke when we stopped.” 
“We’re about to be ambushed now try to stay out of my way.” Aislin swore at the little man. Miccah sighed under his breath. He was not just a little falling in love with the human. 

Absinthe had made her way along the scrub without the Grimlocks noticing her and saw two of them hiding and waiting to strike at the party moving ahead on the trail. She fired a bolt from her crossbow at the one but it missed its mark and drew their attention to her. Wisely she ran back to the party and with their cover blown the grimlocks attacked. 

The first one ran down the rocky hill toward Miccah swinging his battleaxe. Keldin let loose an arrow and it found it’s mark in the Grimlock’s leg. It lost it’s footing in the dirt and fell flat on his face. Miccah seeing an opening charged up to it and stabbed it with his Longsword. Then the other three Grimlocks appeared. 

Adson leapt into battle with one his fists flying but not actually hitting the Grimlock while Absinthe struck it from behind almost killing it outright. Ravenspur cast a spell and a blue-white ray of cold struck one of the attackers causing it to develop frostbite on its arm. 

Aislin and Miccah fought the first one as it got up but Aislin swung her Greatsword in an arc and brought the unfortunate beast down in one great blow. But the other Grimlock that had run to its kinsman’s, side cut deep into the Dwarfs flesh with almost felling Miccah. He was well enough that while Aislin fought the Grimlock He was able to cast a healing spell on himself. 
With the help of Adson and Absinthe the second of the Grimlocks was dead and Ravenspur and Keldin were besetting the third. 

Aislin and Miccah had the fourth at bay until a lucky strike from it almost killed the cleric. Miccah fell and Aislin was left fighting the monster alone. Soon the two remaining Grimlocks were dispatched and Miccah was stabilized and revived enough to heal himself. 

Horace had jumped down from the wagon when he saw his cousin fall and was greatly relieved when he was up and around.
The widow Frisk was very happy that they had all made it through the battle. 

Later that day they reached a Ford in the road but due to the expert scouting of Absinthe they were alerted to the Goblins who had been camping there but they had moved off when they heard the wagon train coming up the trail. 

The wagons started moving again and there were no further encounters that day. They stopped in the shadow of a great dark tower that night. The tower had stood for centuries and was a well-known scenic spot and according to Horace it was a safe place to spend the night. 

Ravenspur decided he had to investigate the tower. “What? You think I’m going to pass up a chance to see a haunted tower?” The Gnome said to the group. Miccah hearing the word ‘Haunted’ said, “I’ll go with you just in case it is haunted.” The odd pairing of Dwarf and Gnome went off to investigate the tower. After a few minutes of searching the dwarf was unable to find an opening in the tower. The stones had been fused together my magic. Ravenspur having lost all interest after the first few minutes left Miccah to try more in-depth investigation but he was stymied in his attempts to enter. Eventually he also returned to the camp.

 That night while on Miccah’s watch there arose a distant barking and yipping noise that sounded a bit to intelligent for dogs. Miccah decided it would be best to have the scouts look into it and roused Keldin and Absinthe. The elf looking almost ghost like under the full moon made her way towards the tower where the sounds were coming from. 

She saw the Gnolls long before they saw her and listened to them. It was almost too much for the young impetuous elf to bear. The Gnolls turned out to be a father and son. They were attempting a ‘manhood’ ritual.
Father to son “OK boy it’s tradition that before you can become a man you must first pee on the old wizard’s tower.”
“But father, I don’t want to pee on the tower. I want to pick herbs and roots with the women”. Said the son.
“I’ll have none of that! The wizard who lived in this tower terrorized our people for many years now pee on the tower and you will be a man.” 
The ritual was over quickly and Absinthe made her way giggling back to the camp. She never informed the rest of the group to exactly what happened.

The next day’s events started off with the caravan being attacked by a lone giant bee that Ravenspur was able to lead off with a spell of lights. After the scouting expedition worked so well that both Absinthe and Keldin were sent ahead to insure he travelers met with no more surprises. They using their respective stealthy ways came upon a pair of Half-Orc hunters. The older of the two stopped in his tracks and said to the other. “We are being watched.” The younger simply looked around trying to see what the elder saw. It was then that Keldin noticed the eagle circling their position. “We are hunting. We have no trouble with your wagons coming through out hunting grounds.” The elder said. 
“That’s what we were hoping to hear.” Keldin said never revealing his whereabouts. The younger brother started so bad at the sound of the Halfling’s voice that he may have soiled himself. 
The Half-Orcs heard Keldin move off in the brush never knowing what they were speaking to. But the wise older brother looked into the brush saying, “There’s still one of them out there.” 
Absinthe said from her place of hiding “That’s true. I was just watching to make sure you weren’t going to try anything.
“We are good for our word. Elf? Is it?” He said while his younger brother tried not to panic at the voices he could not find the owners of. 
Absinthe thanked them and returned to the wagons as well.

The night passed with no problems, with the tiny exception of the adult Red Dragon.  The night seemed uneventful until the rush of air and the beating of massive wings awoke the members of the Caravan. Adson and Aislin were on guard duty and saw the massive beast’s shadow as it passed before the moon. The assembled heroes shook thinking the dragon may see the caravan and attack but it never got close enough to see them or at least if it did it was more interested in the huge creature it eventually slew and flew back to it’s lair to devour. 

None slept from that moment until they reached the Inn before Endhome. They each went their separate ways for the night Miccah, Aislin, Keldin and Absinthe spent a good deal of time and money in the bar while Adson meditated and Ravenspur smoked his Hookah.  

Finally the group made their way through the gates of Endhome and parted ways with the Widow and Horace. Faced with a new city and no one else to turn to the adventurers looked at each other and said “What now?”

_To be continued._


----------



## pogre (Mar 30, 2004)

> The night passed with no problems, with the tiny exception of the adult Red Dragon.




 Tiny, as in TPK tiny!?

Thanks for writing this - I look forward to reading the future episodes!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Tiny, as in TPK tiny!?
> 
> Thanks for writing this - I look forward to reading the future episodes!



Easily could have been but we were beneath his notice.


----------



## Scorch (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello all,

This is the first game I have DMed in about four to five years and the first in DnD since my high school days.

I chose Barakus because it is a starter mega-module for levels 1 through 5.  I am trying to stick as closely to the original source material as possible since I want to concentrate on learning the rules rather than creating a campaign world.  Though I may do that later if we keep with these characters.

Occasionally I will chime in here to give some behin the scenes notes for those of you who want to take up the heavy mantle of DM.

Some initial recollections:

1)  I stuck to the encounter tables in the books but didn't play it like the monsters sprung out of the ground and attack for no reason.  The grimlocks were scouting and spotted the caravan.  They were debating what to do when Absinthe took a potshot at one and that pretty much initiated combat.  The one hot head grimlock pretty much got the other three killed. Things looked a bit grim at one point for the party as the cleric went down and the fighter was rapidly approaching 0 hit points.  The party's dice were failing them and mine were ascendant.  I would have had Horace jump into combat but then the worm turned and my dice started rolling crap and everyone else's started rolling better.  The odds always even out in the end.

2)  I also rolled up 6 goblins but it would be insane for them to attack a caravan so I played them as a hunting party who the elf rogue spotted up at a river crossing cleaning a recent kill.  She just watched them and they heard the approaching caravan.  They wisely decided that they did not want to mess with such a big caravan and took off.

3)  The giant bee I rolled up was protecting a newly formed hive near the side of the road.  If I had rolled up more than one then there would have been combat but some quick thinking on Ravenspur's part distracted it.  After it followed the dancing lights into the woods and the spell expired I rolled a d6 to see how many minutes until it returned to the hive.  I rolled a five so the caravan got past without incident.  I awarded half XP for the encounter.

4)  The two gnolls were rolled up during night.  Once again it would have been insane for them to attack so I used it as a humorous interlude with some information about the Wizard's Tower passed on.

5)  The dragon was me rolling a 108 on the encounter table... heh heh.  Strictly speaking the adult red dragon is not meant to be an encounter but more of flavor text and a reminder as to why Fool's Pass is not very safe.  The party played the sequence very wisely so as not to attract attention to themselves.

All in all I was very impressed at how the meepites played first level characters.  After almost four years of gaming in third edition we got through the game with minimal rule hunting and guess work.

One thing that I cannot stress enough is be prepared ahead of time.  I had a timeline worked for both random encounters as well as set ones.  This was meant as an intro adventure to get the party to Endhome, set the tone, and maybe drop some hints for adventure seeds.  Having a plan in place was good but I realized that I was taking too long to get them to Endhome so I adlibbed a bit here and there to pick things up.  Don't be afraid to improvise.

Scorch


----------



## Zad (Mar 31, 2004)

Overall, I think it was an excellent session and has some great lessons to learn for new (or rusty) DM's. Scorch did everything right.

He used random encounters, but just because he rolled a 62 and got "pack o' goblins" doesn't mean they appeared out of nowhere or that they necessarily attacked. The module felt dynamic and alive because it felt real - monsters showed thought and sound motivations. The place was full of flavor and off the cuff ideas. Some of this was in the text, sure. But some was also pure improvisation from Scorch.


As a player, and the rogue usually making first contact, I had a lot of choice in how encounters would proceed. I was driven by two factors. In character, my job is to escort the caravan, not kill every monster on the fool's pass. Therefore I was judging things based on their threat value to the caravan. (The grimlocks, to my eyes, were definitely going to attack us. Therefore I provoked them and disturbed their plan, which meant we fought two, then two more, rather than all four at once when they felt like it. I count this as a good decision.)

The other factor was out of character - the total frailty of first level characters. It was very much on my mind, even without the grimlocks to remind us. I wasn't going to provoke the goblin hunters unless they were a threat for instance. 

I also was reminded the value of good intelligence. And distractions


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 31, 2004)

Me, I was just amused that I cast nothing but Cantrips the entire session...and got good use out of all of them.  All told, I cast Daze twice, Ray of Frost twice and Dancing Lights once....which was fortutious, since I had no spells other than Ray of Frost to deal with the giant bee....vermin pretty much ignore most of my enchantments, since they're all mind-affecting. 

All in all, it was a very fun session.  As Scorch says, I was suprised how quickly we moved through the combats and how little work we actually had to do when rules questions came up (and yes, they did come up).


----------



## Destan (Mar 31, 2004)

Zad said:
			
		

> The module felt dynamic and alive because it felt real - monsters showed thought and sound motivations.




You know - that's a darned tootin' good point.  And I think it's one easily overlooked by many DM's, irrespective of their 'rustiness'.  Kudos to Scorch for nailing it.

With regard to encounters, especially random ones, I've always been a fan of: [1] Where did they (the bad guys) come from? and [2] Where were they going?

In other words, if the PC's defeat a band of something-or-others, then the PC's should be able to track said something-or-others back to their lair.  What's in the lair?  Surely not all the something-or-others were warriors?  Do they have mates, young, livestock?  Why were those baddies in the area in the first place?  Where were they going, and what did they hope to achieve?

Granted, sometimes a random encounter should just be addressed in the "here and now" sense - the PC's meet and defeat the encounter and that's it.

On this whole line of thought, I've also always been of a fan of dungeons with water sources, latrines/privys, food sources, etc.  The Rappan Athuk modules by Necromancer, to use one example, have wonderful maps, and really _do_ have that so-called '1st edition feel' - but the '1st edition feel' in this case means monsters living next to one another in a wholly nonsensical fashion.  

Some PC groups don't mind this flawed dyanmic - their PC's could kick down one door, kill a demon, then kick down the next and kill four ogres, then kick down the next and kill a hippogriff, then kick...blah blah blah.  

But it bugs me.

Ok, enough whining from me.  Glad to see the Meepites extending outward like locusts!

The Notorious D


----------



## pogre (Apr 21, 2004)

BUMPED for easy and fun updating 

Hey, Look at that - you get post 1,500!


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm.  Methinks I should poke a certain story-hour author, and see how his eye-strain problem is doing.  We've got a session what needs detailing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Methinks I should poke a certain story-hour author, and see how his eye-strain problem is doing.  We've got a session what needs detailing.



I'm starting to  feel better. very strange to keep your eyes covered for long periods of time to let them rest. At least the head achs have stopped. I'll try to get the story hour up tomorrow. 

My apologies to all.


----------



## pogre (Apr 30, 2004)

Scorch,

Check the Barakus Map Booklet out! Where was this thing a month ago!

And while I'm at it Bump...


----------



## Scorch (Apr 30, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Scorch,
> 
> Check the Barakus Map Booklet out! Where was this thing a month ago!
> 
> And while I'm at it Bump...




Thanks!  I am grabbing it now.  As for the second adventure post, I leave that to Argent. 

Scorch


----------



## pogre (May 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 2, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel better. very strange to keep your eyes covered for long periods of time to let them rest. At least the head achs have stopped. I'll try to get the story hour up tomorrow.



My mom got eye strain, she was seeing double for like two or three weeks.  She said it was really weird.  Don't push yourself, that only makes the eye strain worse.

That said, great story hour.  Props to Scorch for an excellent use of random encounters.  I'm guessing Zad played Absinth, WizardDru played Ravenspur... you played Miccah?


----------



## pogre (May 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2004)

Almost done typing it up. I am so sorry for the long delay in getting episode 2 up on the boards.


----------



## pogre (May 21, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## WizarDru (May 21, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Bump!



  Pogre.com?

  Man, that's arrogant.  Registering a domain name that matches your online handle?  

*  The Hubris!!!*


  Sincerely, 

  Wizardru_@wizardru.net_


----------



## pogre (May 23, 2004)

Hey Argent,

Sorry I have been a pest. I just read the off topic board and see you have other important issues occupying your time.

Congratulations   Have fun on the h-moon!

The arrogant pogre


----------



## WizarDru (May 25, 2004)

Nah, don't feel like ya gotta let him off easy.  I know we aren't planning to.


----------



## WizarDru (May 29, 2004)

We're going toe-to-toe with some unpleasant fellows in the sewer.  Again.

Oh, and Ravenspur finally cast a 1st level spell.

Expect pictures sometime tomorrow.


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's those pictures I promised.  Sorry for the delay.

First: the Fickle Finger of Scorch. 







Next: A Secret Door?  (_Dig those awesome cave pieces!)_






Ah, ha!  An entire hidden cave complex!  Filled with RATS!






Finally:  No, not rats....WERERATS!!!


----------



## pogre (Jun 5, 2004)

Very cool cave pieces! I am somewhat soothed, but remain green with envy!


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2004)

Somehow it is sad when I am outposting the author of this SH


----------



## dravot (Jun 18, 2004)

Hopefully Bolo will post an update soon.

 We play this module tonight.  Yay!


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 18, 2004)

dravot said:
			
		

> Hopefully Bolo will post an update soon.
> 
> We play this module tonight. Yay!



Or two.

Will we make it to second level?  'cuz at second level, I get another...umm...cantrip.  Yay.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2004)

*I am Evil!*

I really do feel bad... I just haven't had the time originaly then a few health problems had me on my back for a while... I have many excuses but it boils down to I just have a bad case or writers block. I'll post what I have written up to now....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2004)

*Endhome part 2*

The scribe squints his eyes and pinches the bridge of his nose to ward off the strain placed on his eyes. He knows he must read further; the Endhome Six is a tale worth reading. He shakes his shaggy head and turns the page to chapter two.

The six entered Endhome early in the day and set about finding lodging. Endhome was a big city sitting at the foot of a mountain range and the sea. It cobbled streets and stone and plaster buildings almost made Miccah feel homesick. 

He had been sent to Endhome to check on a Priest of Heironeous named Kabbal Sharn. It would seem that the cleric had been sent to Endhome years ago to start a church of the “Lightning-Sword” but had not been heard from in almost a year and a half. His last communication was that he had found a source of evil and was about to deal with it. 

Almost as soon as they had entered the city Keldin the ranger bid them goodbye and was off looking into his own affairs letting them know he would meet up with them later.  Aistlin and Absinthe walked the streets seeking their own brands of sport.  Adson walked with purpose, the ends of his blindfold billowing behind him in the wind. 

Ravenspur and Miccah were deep into one of their more philosophical debates when they found the inn that Widow Frisk had mentioned. The inn was rather non-descript on the outside, but it did have a sign on it with actual letters and words.  They entered and the place was fairly well packed.  Moving with the grace of the wind Adson made his way to a table big enough for the group, while Miccah made his way to the bar. 

“How may I be of assistance, master Dwarf?” said the barkeep.

“I’ll have six tankards of ale and some food brought to that table,” said Miccah, pointing to the rest of his group. 

“Most surely sir. Never let it be said that Barnky keeps his patrons dry and hungry,” the barkeep said and sent a waiting girl over to the table. 

All but Miccah had decided to stay at this inn for a few nights. Miccah wanted to stay at the temple, where he belonged.  

While eating, Absinthe noticed a small group of people watching them with interest. There was an armored human, a Halfling, a figure in black cloaks and a very ugly man that Adson identified as a monk like himself. Ravenspur asked the waitress who they were and she looked at them and crossed herself. 

“They’s a rough bit of trouble sir. The Elf is called Dagon. He’s the one in black.”  Miccah saw a pale white hand reach for a mug and the hood pulled away revealing an emaciated looking Elvin male. 

“Now you all look like the honest types, so please just leave them be and everything should be fine for you,” the girl said, pointedly looking at Absinthe when she said it.

Miccah, however, had other plans.  As the quartet made to leave the inn, Miccah drew close and attempted to turn undead on the elf.  Why he would do this was beyond the scribes understanding, but that is what he did and to no affect at all. The four ruffians didn’t even seem to notice him. The rest of the six simply looked at the young cleric with a mixture of amusement and shock.  Miccah sat back down without a word and just smiled to himself. 

Later in the day after the six had made provisions for the night, they went in search of the market place where they could sell the axes they had taken from the dead Grimlocks.  After a few detours, they came upon the stand of Fini Shieldman, a halfling merchant who specialized in weapons and armor. After Absinthe haggled on a price for the weapons, the six were to go their separate ways until morning. 

This was not to be however…

Just as Absinthe was counting the gold pieces, there was a loud boom from below-ground and a noise like metal slamming against metal. Miccah was caught awestruck as a manhole cover exploded into the air and the arc brought it directly down on him.  He was even more awestruck that he didn’t feel any pain. Then he realized that Ravenspur had some how knocked him out of the way of the deadly missile. Adson and Aistlin were the first at the manhole behind the halfling’s shop and looked down into the depths. The smell of smoke and feces assailed the nose to the point of gagging. 

After some squabbling, Miccah decided to enter the sewers and investigate. The cleric returned, a few moments later and he said that he saw a human’s body blasted into wet bloody chunks and a huge hole blasted into the side of the sewer.  He called for the others to come down.  Reluctant, the promise of coin from the equally reluctant town watch convinced them. After checking to see if the blasted area was stable enough for exploration, they advanced into the secret room behind the sewer wall. 

Absinthe looked over the remains of the human and seeing a tattoo on his hand proclaimed him a thief and a part of the local guild. Adson grabbed a torch and Aistlin and Miccah led the way in.  

The room ahead was fairly well destroyed, but Absinthe searched it, looking for anything that might explain why this room and the rooms beyond existed. She had just made it to the far side of the room when two skeletons animated and attacked her.  Miccah called upon the power of Heironius and the skeleton knights attempted to flee down the corridor to the west.  Adson and Aistlin took them out in a hurry. 

The next room was a library of sorts mostly, damaged by age. Ravenspur was able to find a set of papers from a wizard, presumably the owner of the hideout, on attaining lichdom. 


(to be continued)


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 22, 2004)

We're working up the next batch of updates, kids.  Honest!

In the meantime, want to see a game of the Meepites playing Barakus in our brand-spanking new GameRoom?  Sure you do!

To celebrate, we all turned 2nd level!  Sure, it took three potential TPKs to do it, but hey, what are CLW potions and clerics for, anyways?


----------



## dravot (Jun 22, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> To celebrate, we all turned 2nd level! Sure, it took three potential TPKs to do it, but hey, what are CLW potions and clerics for, anyways?



 Well, apparently CLW potions are for bringing clerics back from the brink of oblivion, and clerics are for consuming CLW potions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2004)

dravot said:
			
		

> Well, apparently CLW potions are for bringing clerics back from the brink of oblivion, and clerics are for consuming CLW potions.



Mean Nasty Hobbit! Just for that I'll have to start back on this story hour.

(Finally)


----------



## pogre (Dec 13, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Mean Nasty Hobbit! Just for that I'll have to start back on this story hour.
> 
> (Finally)




Sounds great - I look forward to seeing it!

PS - any pics of the last session Scorch _et al_?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Sounds great - I look forward to seeing it!
> 
> PS - any pics of the last session Scorch _et al_?



Sorry Pogre Not this time. no time for fun activities like hirst during the holidays. But Miccah kicked some Squid orifice in the last game.
and finaly at 3rd level we found actual magic items!!!!!


----------



## old school 1E (Mar 20, 2005)

*Interlude (or an attempt at one anyway)*

Okay okay, its a bump in disguise!   Thanks to Scorch et al for inviting me to play in this beta game.  Because of when I started, there is going to be a gap between when they go into the sewers and when I join the party.  I will keep this update brief so that grimm (or whoever is writing the story hour) can update it to the point where I join the party....

... oh, and my character's name is Ivo, so dont be confused by the 3rd person writing 

Note to other players:  Feel free to read the following.  I wanted to try and work this info into the storyline to make my character a little more "3-dimensional".  Given the close calls in combat (which I'm sure will be discussed in a future update) and the relatively little role play time in town, consider the following as "information discovered" during drinking nights in town, conversations along the way to places, etc.  

------------------------------------------

Ivo smiled as he walked to the King's Road Inn.  The sun was shining and the weather was fair for this time of year, making the quick jaunt from the Wizard's Academy to the Inn a pleasant stroll.  His mind was occupied, however, with thoughts of adventure.  He had taken an interest in a party who traversed the sewers and was interested in joining up with them as they continued their adventures outside the city.  His mentor had prepared him well in the art of wizardry and even provided some extra magic in the form of scrolls in order to help him succeed in the outside world.  Hopefully the group he had heard about by reputation would not turn him away from joining.  If there were any doubts from them, he was sure his large jingling purse could persuade them otherwise.

He entered the Inn and ordered a pint of the usual, and enjoyed the brew as he scanned the room for the potential party.  His eyes locked on a motley bunch that could only have been brought together for one reason:  adventure.

"Interesting,"  Ivo thought to himself as he took a racial inventory of the group, "two humans are with a gnome, a halfling, a dwarf and a ..." His current assay of the party was interrupted by memories of childhood upon seeing the elf.  Painful, cruel memories of the taunts resurfaced in his mind.  Names like "brute", "halfbreed", and other less kind names in elvish were brought to the forefront, momentarily causing his face to grimmace.  Ivo never fit in well with elvish society.  His uncanny intelligence helped him learn the language, customs, and culture of the elves.  In many ways he was more elvish than the full bloods, but the pace that his body developed always marked him as being different.  When he came to the Wizard's Academy, though, the human who founded the academy judged him not on who he was, but his natural ability to handle magic.  Perhaps thats why he always preferred the company of humans.  Granted, he was not as physically imposing as a human, but his elvish features often earned him tolance, if not respect, among the humans in the town.  After all, to most humans he was an elf, and his ability to weild magic helped solidify this perception among humans.

Ivo snapped out of his momentary stroll down memory lane and continued to study the group.  Finishing his drink, he decided to approach them with a proposal to join their group.  The group was hesitant at first, with the elf openly questioning his motives.  Ivo kept his emotions in check.  This paid off- well, that and offering to buy everyone horses for the upcoming leg of the adventure- because the party decided to let Ivo join the group.  They split up to make preparations for the upcoming journey, which Ivo was only told was to "a city in the north".  Ivo returned to the Wizard's Academy, and prepared his things for the journey.  He then went to purchase horses and supplied before getting a good night's rest as the party wanted to start off to this still un-named city early in the morning.


---------------------------------------------------

If someone else could write a quick synopsis of what happened between the sewers and when I joined up with the group, I would be more than happy to keep updating the story hour from here on.


----------



## pogre (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's what I suggest old school. Start a new thread and paste Argent's posts into the beginning. That way you can edit the title of the thread - particularly the update date. Just keep going from where you are at - I'm sure the others will fill things in of importance.


----------



## old school 1E (Mar 22, 2005)

Good Call!

Thanks!


----------



## pogre (Apr 24, 2005)

Did you ever start a new thread old school 1e?


----------

